# NE Michigan Morels? When?



## Paperboy 1 (Aug 7, 2008)

Who has kept a log as to when they start to show up? What have been the most consistent dates over a few years?

The winter up here did *NOT* want to let go. The woods just now are becoming free of snow and ice. I was ice fishing last Saturday!!

I do have one spot that ALWAYS has a few at least 2 weeks before anywhere else I go. Wonder why? Think I'll look for the halibut today.

Thanks...


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

You know, I was just thinking the other ady about starting a shrooming log. Not that that's going to help you, :lol:. Just glad to see that I'm not the only one who does things like that, :lol:.


----------



## Sr.Blood (Mar 1, 2008)

My wife got me a jounal book to log all my expiditions ...hunting , fishing shrooning.....I seem to have CRS disease the older i get.:yikes::rant:
Started it last year, and it is cool to look back and know exactly what you caught on what date, or how many shroonz.... i would highly recommend every one to start one.


----------



## HemlockNailer (Dec 22, 2000)

Paul I found the first one last year on May1. The year before it was April 28. Looks like a couple of weeks yet, although it must be spring because I saw Priority 1 out of the garage today!


----------



## Woodbutcher-1 (Nov 21, 2004)

I keep a log on mushrooms. When i first got into shrooming back in 2004 i did not know a thing about them. Wandering in the woods aimlessly hoping to find something.

I have since learned a thing or two about them.

I keep all my data in Excell. Dates,locations.type of mushroom,(i hunt all year long now)etc.
Very interesting,when i read through it, it brings back some nice memories.


----------



## rnc9502 (Mar 26, 2009)

I've been keeping a log for a couple years now and based on the last couple years they really start poppin about 10 days after I find the first....
2009 I found my first dink on April 15th, then on the 25th I found 42 decent sized ones...
2010 was an early year as I found my first dinks on April 4th, then on the 14th I found 144...

So based on my non professional opinion April 23rd will be a very productive day as I found my first dink YESTERDAY......Yippie


----------



## Paperboy 1 (Aug 7, 2008)

Well...I did look for the "halibut" of it yesterday.

I found some, I found some, I found some!! 17 in one spot and small yet. Wet and cold under a small spruce. Surprised the poop out of me.

Need a little warmer weather and I don't see that happening in the long range forecast.

I should start a log too. My brain needs a hook up to a USB port so I can download what little info is in there.:lol:


----------



## Sr.Blood (Mar 1, 2008)

Were they blacks and did you leave them??
Keeping a log is a great tool and actually fun to do.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

The earliest I have found black was 4/9 one year. I haven't even been out in NW MI yet. The weather has been too cold. I do not even plan on going for the first time until next weekend.


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

Just saw the weather report and they are guessing that next Wednesday is suposed to be 65-70. Hopefully they will be right!!


----------



## skulldugary (Apr 12, 2003)

April 10th last year..April 19th the year before...for the first ones..


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

I just mentioned to my wife the other day that i wanted a log book. And when i got home today, she had one for me... Now i can keep track of all my shrooming and fishing... Now to answer the question, the past few years i start finding them right around 4/17 so this weekend should be looking good.. I know the date really dnt help you for up there because im in the SE...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

usually around 4-15 i can find some small ones.need a warm night but that hasn't happened here yet..always find the first ones on hill sides with hemlock trees.couple days later i start looking around ash..it's early yet save your gas


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

I use a calendar for logging fish and shrooms. Plug in the info on the date with my own sort of key. B for blacks, w for whites, st for steelhead, sa for salmon, w for walleyes and so on. Usually include location and numbers and work in some weather details on the borders or notes section of the page. Maybe someday I will compile it but I can always reference it.

This year up-North, it will be a bit later than it has been the last several years for prime picking I would guess. WX conditions are the key!


----------



## Paperboy 1 (Aug 7, 2008)

Sr. Blood...Yes they were blacks. I went back and picked a few of the larger ones for a venison stroganoff dinner.:corkysm55:corkysm55

It is Saturday morning and raining quite hard. Cold and nasty!! C'mon warmth!!

Heading downstate to work later this week and will look at some of my "old" areas down there. Maybe New Hudson Walt is available? You owe me Walt!


----------



## Sr.Blood (Mar 1, 2008)

Well i finally looked at jounal, and 4-11-10 was our first trip last year NE lower and we found 14 greys.
Wife and i are headed to TN today thru next week and looking for schroomz all the way down and back. Never looked out of state before, but gonna give it a shot.

Mike


----------



## Paperboy 1 (Aug 7, 2008)

April 17th and I wake up to a dusting of *SNOW*!! Go away!!

Might take a drive later and see how the little buggers are doing at my one spot. Hopefully the weather will break some and get warmer. I'm still cutting firewood for the home.:chillin:


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

Paperboy 1 said:


> April 17th and I wake up to a dusting of *SNOW*!! Go away!!
> 
> Might take a drive later and see how the little buggers are doing at my one spot. Hopefully the weather will break some and get warmer. I'm still cutting firewood for the home.:chillin:


 
dusting?we got 2 inches an it's still snowing at 1:00 pm..but we can use any moisture we can get..there was a burning ban here last thur. we were tooooo dry..
bet any turkeys that started dropping eggs lost em


----------

